# mo shrooms



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Got some more today- soil temp-57-58 F


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

What region of Mizzou?


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> What region of Mizzou?


sorry but I'm in the eastern Piedmont region of Jawja.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

stripernut said:


> sorry but I'm in the eastern Piedmont region of Jawja.


I think you mentioned the Lake earlier, do these things grow close to the lake or were they found near the creeks? I'm curious if it's worth looking around lake shores. Thanks.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm finding mine on the flood plains of the creeks running into the lake. sandy loamy soil older trees lots of duff on the ground.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

stripernut said:


> I'm finding mine on the flood plains of the creeks running into the lake. sandy loamy soil older trees lots of duff on the ground.


Thanks a lot, that's kind of what I figured, you need running water.


----------



## moremorels (Apr 1, 2015)

stripernut said:


> Got some more today- soil temp-57-58 F
> View attachment 3911


nice find what part of ga?


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

eastern piedmont. Around Clark hill lake.


----------

